# GREEN can = BLUE fish. 18 Dec 06



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

left owls creek again,yet in the 4th different boat in the past 6 days..... took the SS GUppy & decided to see what was south before we met the fleet off cape henry. 2 strecthes and a 20ounce mojo out back.......first rod goes off and its a dandy.....JW's first time for rock in the ocean so of course i had to knock the well over 40+ fish off with the net, took nearly 14 minutes to get this cow to the side of the boat. as tears streemed down his little cheeks i advised him he needs a bigger net !! 
an hour goes by and no more fish......head for the fleet and re drop lines and it was fish after fish after fish....awesome pullage all afternoon long - released stripers from 22 to right at 28, too close to call or take a chance so they all went back....mixed in with the rocks were blue that ranged from 26 to a 371/4 inch release......wire leaders saved all our lures from being ravaged except one strech lost its tail hook, the big blue pulled the eyelet roght threw the threads .......since i am such a grinch a certain little angel delivered a "wreath" for my front door while i was gone......bah humbug !!


----------



## Gotta Go (Aug 4, 2006)

Now I like the wreath. No telling what you may pull in if you drag that behind the boat.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep*

Great catch. That wreath is cool.


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Nice feesh, RACN35...*

nice wreath, too.
Have a great holiday.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Nice catch, how do you cook them bad 
boys?


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

bluefish go back !! some people do some people dont- i let em all go all the time.....spring time i will keep a 10 to 14 incher for cut bait, as its my all time favorite flounder strip.....fresh that day only.....all other bluefish swim away !!


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Racn35, stop your damn reports. You are killing me as I sit in my cube wishing I was fishing.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Talapia said:


> Nice catch, how do you cook them bad
> boys?


Any way you can !!!

RACN ... give me them damn bluefish !!!!  GAWD how I wish I could fish like you ... how in the hell do you have so much time to fish AND have the ability to get out to do it?  
congrats on them catches!

Tilapia,

Steak cut the blues. 
get some Olive Oil going to brown
up some garlic and shallots. Once the garlic and shallots have rendered add a can of coconut milk (not pina colada mix, get some good coconut milk from an asian or indian store like Han Ah Reum) incorporate the milk with the garlic and shallots. Add in some bluefish steaks. Add some pepper and salt to taste. Simmer them bad boys for a few minutes. If they are thick steaks you can turn them over. 

Try a batch and then adjust to taste. Add curry seasoning if you so wish.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Any way you can !!!
> 
> RACN ... give me them damn bluefish !!!!  GAWD how I wish I could fish like you ... how in the hell do you have so much time to fish AND have the ability to get out to do it?
> congrats on them catches!



cygnus- if you lived closer i would fill your freezer full of bluefish !! 

i joined the navy when i was 19.... 20+ years in the service to our country afforded me to retire at 40. my navy check pays all the bills. i went to work the last 5 years welding and worked my ass off 7 days a week and banked alot of money.....for what ? JUSY TO GET CANCER AND DIE ? i think not !! so now 2 years later i am still around....took some money out of stock, paid cash for a 2006 Avalanche and no longer have a real job or a truck payment & the Navy check pays my bills.....when i say i am retired now i mean i am RETIRED .....at 45. i am not rich and dont have a lot of money but i have time to FISH....once in a while !!


----------

